# [APACHE - MYSQL] remplaçant à mod_vhs ?

## 404_crazy

Salut à tous,

Voila je cherche à upgrader ma petite infra web qui tourne actuellement en Apache 2.2 avec des vhost stockés dans une base mysql. tout c avec mod_vhs / libhome, mais voila mod_vhs n'éxiste plus !

J'ai fouillé un peut mais les projets que j'ai trouvé ne me semble pas très maintenus:

https://devel.npulse.net/npulse-public/mod_vhs

Avez-vous des retours d'éxperiences sur du mass-hosting avec apache 2.4 et mysql ?

Merci à vous!

----------

## El_Goretto

404_crazy.

Malheureusement, je n'ai aucune aide à t'apporter sur mod_vhs.  :Sad: 

Par contre, sur une discussion de fond (mass hosting), il me semble que ce genre de setup tende à disparaître étant donné la facilité et la fiabilité d'outils comme ansible & co qui permettent de faire de la gestion de configuration simplement et à n'importe quelle échelle. Certes, je suis peut être un peu partial vu que de la configuration en BDD, çà me donne des boutons  :Wink: 

----------

## PabOu

Hello,

 *404_crazy wrote:*   

> Avez-vous des retours d'éxperiences sur du mass-hosting avec apache 2.4 et mysql ?

 Je suppose que tu veux dire des vhosts mysql :-) Parce que des hostings apache2.4+mysql, doit y en avoir un peu beaucoup...

Non et pour plusieurs raisons.

Une configuration "statique" (et courte, faut le dire... un vhost c'est en général moins de 15 lignes) dans un SGBD, c'est pas une bonne idée et ce n'est donc pas répandu ni conseillé.

Tu deviens dépendant d'un autre service pour pouvoir fonctionner (est-ce qu'au démarrage mysql est bien lancé, n'est-il pas saturé par les requêtes, etc). Tu es aussi dépendant d'un module et de ses mises à jour (la preuve, ici tu es bloqué car le module n'existe plus pour apache 2.4 mais ça peut être plus insidieux et par exemple ne plus compiler lorsqu'une dépendance aura été mise à jour). Mais surtout, les temps de chargement ou de reload d'apache deviennent énormes très vite, surtout pour du mass-hosting, surtout si le serveur mysql n'est pas local, etc. Pendant un reload, apache ne tue pas les requêtes en cours mais les nouvelles requêtes qui arrivent sont mises en attente le temps de charger la nouvelle config. À toi de voir si ce temps de chargement supplémentaire pour tous les visiteurs est acceptable. D'autant plus que sur du mass-hosting, tu as beaucoup plus de visiteurs et potentiellement beaucoup plus de modifications à recharger sur apache. Et ça marche en chaîne, plus il y a d'utilisateurs à attendre, plus le serveur sera chargé et prendra du temps pour épurer sa file d'attente.

Je ne connais pas ce module mais comment se passe la gestion des lignes de paramètres un peu hétéroclites (config d'un autre module, des droits particuliers, des règles de rewriting, des commentaires, l'ordre des lignes de config ...) ? C'est rhétorique comme question car un tel système doit forcément avoir des difficultés à gérer tout ça aussi bien qu'un fichier texte (ou alors ta base de données ne contient qu'un champ blob mais ça n'a pas l'air d'être le cas).

Tu remarqueras d'ailleurs que les solutions de panel pour gérer les hébergements (cPanel, ISPConfig, Webmin, Plesk, Virtualmin, etc) gardent la config dans une base de données mais réécrivent les fichiers de config des applications en texte lors d'une modification, à l'exception de certains services email et/ou anti-spam (qui ne sont pas liés à des contraintes de performances contrairement à apache).

Je comprends qu'il peut y avoir un besoin mais il y a d'autres alternatives imaginables et beaucoup moins contraignantes.

Ça explique probablement pourquoi ce que tu trouves n'est pas très maintenu : il n'y a pas de demande. Quoique le lien que tu as fourni a eu de l'activité il y a 5 mois et son tracker semble vide. Si ça fonctionne et qu'il n'y a pas de bug connu ou d'amélioration en vue, pourquoi y aurait-il de l'activité ?

----------

